# My 2001 audi a4 b5 quattro lighting system



## transformation (Nov 17, 2010)

I killed Bambi last week. in return he damaged my radiator, radiator support, ac condenser, headlights, hood, pass. fender, pass. door, stripping, and headlight spray nozzles. just purchased hood (1999), radiator support, ac condensor (all from 99 b5 a4 auto 2.8/ I have a stick) Looking to install a sweet pair of Xenon headlights since I'm already in there. 

Install tips, links, and knowledge is greatly appreciated. Need to know how complicated this may be.

Thank you very much. :banghead:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i have just the bulbs and ballest for 60bucks shipped brand new....i dont have the actual headlights. im not sure what you are trying to post in this thread..try the audi b5 thread


----------

